# Where do I begin to learn more about recieving?



## rasterplan (Jan 1, 2022)

At our store, there's really only one expert when it comes to recieving. Aside from that, maybe only 2-3 other TMs (non-Leads) that know how to cover for the smallest of things like checking in vendors, on-the-spot auditing vendor item counts, and setting up trailer sweeps.

During some recent poor weather, we've had record numbers of call-outs leaving us with no one on staff who could handle things back there.

Anyone here who knows much about recieving can probably imagine just how busy our lone rockstar regular expert is. While I've learned a few things here and there, I'd like to avoid interrupting whatever hellish workload he has ahead to bother him about teaching me everything there is to know.  

I'd really like for him to not have to come back from a day off to mountains of unlabeled busywork.

If asking for the hours to train in-store aren't an option, where can I learn more about the role?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jan 1, 2022)

You can learn a majority of task on workbench. Receivers have core roles and then stores add a slight some additional tasks.

The core roles involve:
• Checking in vendors 
• Auditing vendor deliveries (mostly ADSD)
• Vendor credits are completed weekly
• Food and ESIM donations
• Defectives are processed daily
• ESIM is properly categorized daily and report is completed weekly
• Shipping and ensuring IR’s batches are complete
• Ensuring QA (Recalls) IR batches are completed
• CRC/Salvage pallets have correct items, wrapped and placard
• Loading the sweep and printing BOL
• Mail from UPS/FedEx and other package carriers are received and brought to the correct department 
• Receive/Check-in mail that has merchandise such as games, music, books and etc
• Annual file retention and destruction of documents

Store additions:
• Making bales
• Bulk person aka managing space management in receiving 
• Backroom Audits, Item Merge Report, Empty Location Audit
• Fulfillment packing in “down time”
• Changing pinlocks
• Sweeping exterior of docks and building surrounding receiving
• Pulling QAs and Regular IRs (best practice is department TMs to pull batch’s and Receiver to process batch’s)
• Receive Ship to Store orders
• Unloading FDC/pFresh pallets and paperwork
• Completing store-to-store transfers or “sweeps” back to the DC


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jan 1, 2022)

Before I left Target, I made a document with the processes and daily/weekly routines for my store. DM or reply back if you want the document.


----------



## rasterplan (Jan 1, 2022)

JohnSith373 said:


> You can learn a majority of task on workbench. Receivers have core roles and then stores add a slight some additional tasks.
> 
> The core roles involve:
> • Checking in vendors
> ...


So incredibly helpful, thank you so much for this!  I'll also make sure to cross-reference what I learn through Workbench with our regular expert to be sure it's on brand and up to date.

I haven't used workbench much beyond the universal scheduled training material HR usually issues us, is there a specific section I should be navigating to in order to find material for those procedures?


----------



## rasterplan (Jan 1, 2022)

JohnSith373 said:


> Before I left Target, I made a document with the processes and daily/weekly routines for my store. DM or reply back if you want the document.


Absolutely! I believe I sent you a DM, but I'm also new to the platform so I'm not sure if it went through. It would be a huge help!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

rasterplan said:


> So incredibly helpful, thank you so much for this!  I'll also make sure to cross-reference what I learn through Workbench with our regular expert to be sure it's on brand and up to date.
> 
> I haven't used workbench much beyond the universal scheduled training material HR usually issues us, is there a specific section I should be navigating to in order to find material for those procedures?


Under workday, there is my learning for training of this position.


----------

